# I went to Canada and all I got was deported



## deleted17310 (Apr 12, 2019)

So check this out my fellow miscreants O by the way it's talk to text I'm not using punctuation deal with it so the other day or like a week or 2 ago or something I was in the Hinkel yard and the CCG was very unclear about How to hit the Spokane subdivision so I decided that I just clear things up for the record and figured out for myself and jump on a train to Canada I didn't think is expected to actually work I figured that out no we're making America great again Mexicans are scary border security and that I'd probably just take that d*** kicked off the train at the border maybe a little trespassing charge whatever nope you can get right in through the East port entrance and roll over crows nest pass which is by the way beautiful well I got to Canada and up into left bridge or colhares really and it turns out that Canadian pacific is it is really in as nice about train riders as Union Pacific is I was just strolling through the yard in the middle of the day like I normally do and yard work or flies up and a truck and gets out and tries to grab my a** which of course I didn't let happen and I hope the knuckle or 2 and got out of the yard so 2 miles outside of the yard CP rail police comes and snatches me up in they were real p***** about it lied in their report and everything and I spent about a week in jail getting deported going back-and-forth and going through all this ship but I got a free path poured out of the deal and a free pright plane ride back to San Francisco which I think is just fucken rad so if you wanna go to Canada by all means hit the Eastport crossing don't let anyone see you and by the way I wouldn't recommend it cause though you enter in BC you only go to Alberta And that really sucks it's like Kansas of the North and 10 Canadians are not nice they act like they are but they're not and so I got transported up to Calgary and had my name dragged through the mud and lied about how is such a criminal and I was gonna run around Canada you know because all the Americans across the border into Canada are rapist and murderers but you know long story short they just take me out of the country no harm no foul and it was kind of a lot of fun until this one little incident jail which we won't speak about but I might get some money over #MeToo! So anyway boys and girls for good summer riding get your asses up into Canada the Eastport crossing is good if you get to the coalhurst yard which is not a siding it's a full on yard there isn't really a yard and left bridge anymore then you can take the why North to Calgary and then she West into BC and it looks like awesome riding out there go ride some trains kitties and the deportation thing isn't that big of a deal


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 12, 2019)

The dramatical errors in that posting are just too much I'm sorry but I'm sure you guys can figure it out you're all really smart


----------



## MetalBryan (Apr 12, 2019)

The "dramatical errors" and no punctuation feels more authentic. I enjoyed the story and for the future noted the system loophole of spending a week in Canadian jail for a free plane ticket to anywhere in the US.


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh hey I forgot to tell you guys if you want to get a passport go to a country and get deported they can't put you on an airplane without one it's only good for like 5 days of travel and I don't think you can use it for anything but the deportation flight but you get a identification out of it for free and instead of a year it takes 15 minutes and so now I have a passport thank you Canada


----------



## Tony Pro (Apr 13, 2019)

I enjoyed the read and even the format, but I gotta disagree with your last statement. You're probably bamboozled if you ever wanna enter Canada legally, and I'm willing to bet the Canucks share their immigration database with other countries so when traveling internationally you might be faced with funny questions when they scan your passport. I won't go knocking on deportation's door anytime soon.


----------



## Kilo (Apr 13, 2019)

Canada isnt worth the hassle. Cant enter in anyway even with a simple DUI. Glad you are home safe brother! Try Colombia next time


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 14, 2019)

Kilo said:


> Canada isnt worth the hassle. Cant enter in anyway even with a simple DUI. Glad you are home safe brother! Try Colombia next time


 Thanks for the support man I'm heading up to Alaska right now to get this work thing going for the summer


----------



## Kilo (Apr 14, 2019)

Best of luck in Alaska my friend! If you find any good connects on work? Please send me a private message. Blessings to you and yours, Kilo


----------



## deleted17310 (Apr 14, 2019)

Oh yeah I'll let you know right now that Canada is way worse about letting people into their country than the United States the reason they don't let DUI's in is because up there it's considered a federal crime basically our version of a felony And if you going to be deported from there or try to apply for some sort of refugee status or something it's not gonna happen you're screwed And if you go through the deportation process you're screwed you're not gonna get any sort of fair hearing if you apply to stay it's all a sham and a play acting kangaroo court type thing what my judge said about me personally and why he was kicking me out of the country he literally said the same things verbatim about another American I met there's less rights up there less freedom Canada f******* sucks and they can all go suck their own cocks USA is number one b****'s Mexico comes in a very close 2nd


----------

